# Proplugger available again



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys

The other forum is censoring now I guess lol but the proplugger is available again. I've heard good things and mine is coming in tomorrow! (I thought today but the shipping tracker was for diapers today lol)

proplugger.com/landscape-plugger


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

:thumbup:

Got an email from them as well and ordered mine today.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah your reply is why I posted here. The OPs post got deleted but your reply stayed lol


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd like to have one those.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up.

I've had mine for 2 seasons, but it was damaged at some point over the winter and just isn't the same. I'll definitely buy another soon, great tool!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just making the link hot: http://www.proplugger.com/landscape-plugger


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

Ordered mine today. I look forward to seeing your Proplugger YouTube video in the near future, Grassdaddy :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Good to hear it's back in stock finally!! I bought mine several years ago and it does come in quite handy for some tasks but now I just use it to look at my soil profile.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Yeah your reply is why I posted here. The OPs post got deleted but your reply stayed lol


Yeah that was very weird. All I did was reply to his post. I don't think he was "advertising" at all either. :?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I couldnt find my post on it either..


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Be careful not to bend those pro pluggers. I had some clay soil packed in mine and thought I would get it out by banging it against a tree- not 1 of my finer gardening moments. 
Once the shape is compromised it will not eject the plugs like it should. 
I actually have a greens hole cutter that I've been using in its place.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Just ordered one.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I been playing with mine. I need to finish work so I can go play some more! I think it was @ericgautier that mentioned it to me in my reno thread. This thing will make plugging a breeze!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSrKhNGWeSk


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just used mine yesterday in the back yard. Started using it a couple seasons ago.

Great tool great investment. Easiest way to quickly Repair damaged areas also


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

I plan on using mine to pluck weeds then replace with a transplanted plug from a healthy area. 2 birds one tool


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Pharmower said:


> I plan on using mine to pluck weeds then replace with a transplanted plug from a healthy area. 2 birds one tool


Great idea! The wife wanted to move the picnic table so I'm removing the good grass hehe this is too fun


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I may eventually order one to remove wild onion.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I accidentally posted this video today. I think I did it when I had a migraine a few days ago cuz two came out lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qX1XQqP0eE


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

Glad to see you've gotten some good use out of yours. It's rained a lot here. With my water logged soil the plugs just stay stuck in the ground. Did you experiment with different depths? Or is the 4" plug a standard?



GrassDaddy said:


> I accidentally posted this video today. I think I did it when I had a migraine a few days ago cuz two came out lol


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I went with 4in and it worked great so I'm just sticking with it. I think the 2in is for cutting sod and 6in for flowers etc


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine arrived today - ordered on Thursday. :thumbup:

We got 2.5" of rain last night though, so I'll probably wait until tomorrow to give it a try. It is much lighter than I expected.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

yeah buddy!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was able to give the ProPlugger a try today. My only complaint is there was some variation in the plug depth (it didn't always pull a 4" plug), but it will definitely be nice to have around. I look forward to using it when I have some more time. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

niiiice!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I watched a video of a guy today (forgot to bookmark it) that basically filled the ProPlugger to the top with good plugs, then started removing plugs from the bare area of his lawn. Because the tube was full, each bare plug he removed pushed a good plug out the top of the tube - which he would place in the hole he just made. Once the bare plugs made their way to the top, he could just move back over to the good turf. Rinse and repeat. Maybe that's how everyone does it, but I thought it was pretty clever. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

whaaaaaaat now I feel so foolish lol

but I guess my way the kids get involved lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's smart! I always end up with a few broken plugs when I dump them out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an area I pulled plugs from a week ago and smoothed with sand...


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

When people come over you should make up a new type of disease and say it started as one circle and spread =P


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just remembered these things from when I bought my ProPlugger a few years ago. While I'm not a fan of OM on top of the grass I don't mind it down below, so I bought some of these Peat Pellets to put at the bottom of the plugs I put into the ground. Once they get wet and expand, they will hold water for much longer than the soil will and give a good place for the new roots of the plug to reach down and get a drink. They are cheap and not a bad way to give a little insurance on your newly planted plugs.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

oOo those look cool


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone use the Proplugger to collect soil samples? It would be easier to justify getting this it works at least as well as a traditional soil sampler or bulb planter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Does anyone use the Proplugger to collect soil samples? It would be easier to justify getting this it works at least as well as a traditional soil sampler or bulb planter.


I don't see any reason why you couldn't. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Does anyone use the Proplugger to collect soil samples?


I do/did. It works well if you need to transplant grass to another section of the yard, and the soil sample plugs work well, too. :thumbup:


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use the Proplugger to collect soil samples?
> ...


Thanks! BTW, your username looks familiar. Are you also on the Vanguard Bogleheads forum?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

massgrass said:


> BTW, your username looks familiar. Are you also on the Vanguard Bogleheads forum?


I'm a Boglehead!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice. :thumbup: I've been a Boglehead for a long time, but only lurk over there for the most part.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

What would be wrong with getting it from amazon?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Nice. :thumbup: I've been a Boglehead for a long time, but only lurk over there for the most part.


Me too! Investing and lawn care, doesn't get much better than that!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Investing and lawn care, doesn't get much better than that!!!


+1


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

kur1j said:


> What would be wrong with getting it from amazon?


Nothing that I can think of


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm probably going to pick one up on ebay the next time they send me an ebay bucks bonus offer.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I missed reading this thread and ordered something different.

I will take more samples and pretend I am aerating...


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Looks like I winner! Might have to pick one of these up!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think I've only used mine once. If I had more good grass to steal from I believe I would use it more. That day will come eventually


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I've been using bulb planters to collect my annual soil sample but it seems like every year or every 2 years the bulb planter breaks. I saw pro plugger has a discount on their "irregular" plugger. They say this version made it through their manufacturing process with a slight to moderate cosmetic blemish in the paint. I just invested in one for $35 including shipping rather than throwing away more money on another cheap bulb planter that will inevitably break. I wonder how bad the paint damage will be. But for a yard tool I'm sure I'd end up scratching the paint eventually.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I got one for Christmas and finally got a chance to try it out. Probably still too wet as I had plugs getting clogged up in it. Does anyone know how this works with Pre M if both the donor area and the plug receiving areas have been treated? I know pulling a plug breaks the vapor barrier, but does filling a plug with treated soil also fill the vapor barrier if the 'dirt plug' stays fairly intact?


----------

